# roller shutters



## fudge (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi All,
i wonder if anybody knows how to repair roller shutters, the missus opened up one yesterday and the tape just pulled out of the wall so now the shutters permanantly shut any ideas would be gratefully recieved.




cheers fudge.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, Just pop down to your local ferreteria, they all sell the tape including the box and its very easy to install. You can also jam the shutter up in an open position, unscrew the box (if you have one) above the window, pull the shutter up and jam a screwdriver though the slats. Regards Rob


----------



## fudge (Jun 18, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi, Just pop down to your local ferreteria, they all sell the tape including the box and its very easy to install. You can also jam the shutter up in an open position, unscrew the box (if you have one) above the window, pull the shutter up and jam a screwdriver though the slats. Regards Rob


thanks for that Rob,
unfortunatly the shutters are built into the walls and the tape goes into the wall nearly at ceiling level(the window is about 1 metre below this)any other ideas?



cheers fudge.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry, no, I would have to see it first, however, most Spanish handyman of a certain age might have an idea/suggestion. Also, why not ask your neighbour, he might have had the same problem. Rob


----------



## bradford108 (Oct 18, 2010)

You can always ask your neighbors first. Look who has roller shutters, they might've encountered the same problem. Worse comes to worst, you may just want to replace your roller shutters. It's less of a headache and should last you longer.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The built-in ones are quite fiddly to repair, we did it once but vowed never again!

Look up "persianas" in the Paginas Amarillas and find a professional, they don´t charge much.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The built-in ones are quite fiddly to repair, we did it once but vowed never again!
> 
> Look up "persianas" in the Paginas Amarillas and find a professional, they don´t charge much.


And we did the same Alcalaina!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bradford108 said:


> You can always ask your neighbors first. Look who has roller shutters, they might've encountered the same problem. Worse comes to worst, you may just want to replace your roller shutters. It's less of a headache and should last you longer.


Only replace them if they are literally falling apart - the tapes go every few years but the blinds last much longer.


----------

